
Ask HN: How important is it to be able to write jQuery free JavaScript? - gamesbrainiac
This is with the context that you&#x27;re hiring a front end engineer.<p>I would assume that it&#x27;d be very important, but many people who I talk to tell me what jQuery or libraries that provide a similar API to it are everywhere, so there&#x27;s not point in really learning how to do things natively.
======
lollipop25
\- If they know jQuery AND vanilla - This person is awesome. Hire the guy.

\- If they know a bit of jQuery and a whole lot of vanilla - This is your
average JS developer. Hire this guy too.

\- If they know jQuery but not vanilla - This person probably can get things
done, but doesn't know how it works. Not optimal, but still a good guy.

\- If they don't know jQuery but know vanilla - They probably use another
framework. Ask first before it becomes...

\- If they rejects jQuery but know vanilla - This person must be retarded,
sticking to some stupid idea like "native is better than library.

\- If they don't know jQuery and vanilla - This guy probably isn't a JS
developer.

Your question is also backwards. You should get JS developers _with jQuery
/[other library here] knowledge as bonus_. Just watch out for idiots who
aren't open to other technologies though (like the fifth bullet up there).
Just so you know, jQuery isn't the only library of its kind. There's Zepto,
Mootools (and a few older ones). The guy you want is the one with enough JS
and framework knowledge (one cannot really master everything) to move across
frameworks.

------
merusame
Let's put it this way: I think every good webdev should more or less know what
the jQuery functions are in native JS otherwise they won't be able to code
effiently. If you know what you are doing, go ahead, otherwise I would be
careful when building "scalable" web apps and using jQuery w/o any experience
in the underlying javascript.

